# monthly bills



## musie (Dec 23, 2014)

hi can anyone give me a realistic breakdown of bills in Mallorca I need to know the following for a two bed apartment roughly 82sqmeters 2 bedrooms 1 bathroom

how much a month for electricity 
gas possible bottled
water
refuse collection
phone/internet 

or just how much roughly a month for bills no rent or mortgage
cheers


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Impossible to say really. Water and other municipal charges vary from one town to another; electricity is very expensive in Spain and you will need it for heating in the winter months. But on average I would guess somewhere between €150 and €200 a month in total.


----------



## ninanine (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello, I am moving to Mallorca in July and you are the first person on this Forum that I have found who lives there!!!Would you mind if I asked you for information regarding living in this part of Spain ? thanks Nina


----------



## musie (Dec 23, 2014)

hi we not there yet moving soon hopefully ,not many on from Mallorca I agree but we go two three times a year that's why we moving there,
just in the process of putting house up for sale ,we are relocating to run a b and b for cyclist's in Cala Bona I have taken early retirement from NHS 
try these estate agents for long term rent 

Bonin Sanso or Riera Taylor just google them they do sales and rents

we love the cala bona cala millor area but anywhere round son severa is great ,not typical brits away holidays ,many families and mixture of English,german,swedish,french its very multicultural and everyone rubs along great,

fanatic rental property 2nd 3rd line cala bona, cala millor and quiet residential areas too
bus service great around that area and cheap we never rent car when we go just use red bus service
great restaurant's and places to eat not many night clubs more small bars and restaurant's
we are very fit run and cycle and there are many people there that also do this so you get to meet loads of lovely people from Mallorca and other European countries
it depends what you want if you young im 50 and hubby 48 clubbing days are over ,then maybe Palma ,Magaluf more suitable but chilled out life style with fantastic people from all over you cant beat cala bona 
when you rent take into consideration what's included there's something called ibi this should be included in your rent but ask
electricity is expensive ,check your monthly out goings with landlord before you rent just in case things aren't included 
hope it works out its a fantastic place to live 
hope we wont be far behind you xx


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi ,

Can only give figures for our area

just under a 1000 euros each month to cover

elec 
gas bottles
water
local taxes
insurance house and cars
wifi
sky
food
logs for the winter
miscellaneous bits and bobs

put a bit aside for tax but we should not have any to pay but plan to have some in reserve in case its required.

We have no mortgage and no debts so any extras are things we choose to do we budget for accordingly

Its a cheap life I feel compared to some countries if you are in a financially sound position.


----------

